# Poor sods



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

I've just read that the Libyans have appointed an electronics engineer as their new prime minister.

Just how desperate do you have to be to put the Lecky in charge???(*))


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Steve Hodges said:


> I've just read that the Libyans have appointed an electronics engineer as their new prime minister.


Bet he shuts everything down then restarts it(LOL)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Syria has an eye surgeon as President.


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

His first job will be to wire up the electric chair. !


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Steve Hodges said:


> I've just read that the Libyans have appointed an electronics engineer as their new prime minister.
> 
> Just how desperate do you have to be to put the Lecky in charge???(*))


IC what you mean, but there was little resistance to the appointment.

John T


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

he faced a battery of questions and was all charged up


----------



## millwall dock (Jun 24, 2005)

A shock appointment


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

He hopes to RECTIFY the situation there without too much RESISTANCE, he will TRANSFORM the Government in his CAPACITY as CHARGE hand.
(hope he's not AC/DC)


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

billyboy said:


> (hope he's not AC/DC)



If he is I hope he tapes up his 'terminals' with some good insulation tape.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Clean fingernails.........

A must in diplomatic circles.........As are pristine white playsuits.


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

he could be a bright spark(Thumb)


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

JOHN PRUDEN said:


> he could be a bright spark(Thumb)


Hopefully not too near the oilwells!


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

*A couple missed*

I wonder what induced him to accept?

I trust nothing impedes his attempts to transform his country.

God, I need to get out more.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Bet he shuts everything down then restarts it(LOL)


that is after he blames the problem on everything else before realizing it is indeed his problem.


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

Hope he's up to speed on current affairs...


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

it has been reported that he has a positive agenda


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Is it true that he used to be a Conductor and spent a lot of time in the Bus Bar? I hear he plans to introduce democracy in three phases but it's not easy to switch from a dictatorship. Let's hope they don't remain insulated and all events are relayed round the world.

This is even better than sheep!

John T


----------



## R719220 (Oct 5, 2011)

Dear God, spare me!!!

I truly never realised there was so much wit here!!! This must be the best/funniest thread ever!! Keep it coming! I had one or two ideas until billyboys contribution and then I lost it. Hope to see some more of this ilk before my family have me "put in a home" for laughing so much..(and smelling funny!)(==D)


----------



## R719220 (Oct 5, 2011)

(Jester)


trotterdotpom said:


> This is even better than sheep!
> 
> John T


Well, I wouldn't go quite that far. Having lived in Oz for a couple of years I do appreciate the quality of your sheep. However, here in UK, especially in the Lake district, we do have some very, very pretty young ewes!!(==D)

PS Comments from Welsh and New Zealand colleagues would be superfluous and unnecessary!!!!(Jester)


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

we are lucky we are staying in our own ohms(Jester)


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

he has said he will meter out justice to those with a negitive view


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeez............

Everyone is an M.I.Elec.E.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

his first conference on the polarity of oil and water was shocking


----------

